# To islabike or not to Islabike???



## hobbitonabike (7 Apr 2013)

After learning to ride on a tiny halfrauds bike my mini me is ready for bigger and definately better things. We have been looking round on the web and by far the best option is the Islabike Beinn 20. We popped into our lbs yesterday to see what they had to offer and were shown a Giant Areva 2 which mini me really took to. She didn't rode but will pop back for a test ride. She can't decide which she likes best. There is a £100 difference in price. We are happy to pay more as long as it is warranted. I have read some past posts on Islabikes and wondered if there were any experiences of the Giant? Wish we lived closer to Islabikes so we could test ride but that not an option. So...do we pay more for a bike that has a brilliant reputation but can't test ride or less for one we can test ride but is more of an unknown quantity?? Aarrrrgh minefield lol!!


----------



## Andy_R (7 Apr 2013)

If you've got the cash in the first place, go for the Islabike. Great bikes, small boy has got a Beinn 24 for daily use to school and back, which he's almost outgrown, and a Luath 26 for club use. If you look on the 'bay, you'll see how much people arew illing to pay for second hand. I reckon when we sell his Beinn we'll probably get back about 65-70% of what we paid in the first place, so he's had a fantastic light bike for a couple of years for under £100. Also, if you get one off the 'bay, you'll probably get back what you paid for it when you eventually sell it on again.


----------



## jay clock (7 Apr 2013)

Islabikes all the way. I resold a 5 yr old Beinn 20 at Christmas for 200£ (350 new I think). Excellent bikes


----------



## hobbitonabike (7 Apr 2013)

Thanks Paul but think shes going to need a large from the size guide and she has her heart set on the blue!!


----------



## jay clock (8 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2398264, member: 45"]One for sale here....

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=74568[/quote]
That is one that I sold 2 or 3 years back to those people! And I think they paid me £130 for it!


----------



## Globalti (8 Apr 2013)

We sold our Beinn for almost the same as we paid for it. Fantastic bike and so easy to ride.


----------



## hobbitonabike (8 Apr 2013)

Mini me has decided that she likes the Islabike best which does please me and the hubster greatly...think Islabike will be getting a call this week :-D


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2013)

I sold an Islabike 24 recently to someone I know for £200 - the same day the exact same bike went on ebay for £270 which I think is approximately what I bought mine for, so they still seem to be holding their value although they are becoming more common to see now than when I bought that one.


----------



## hobbitonabike (8 Apr 2013)

No I haven't. Will have a look now though. Thanks. :-)


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2398754, member: 45"]Have you looked at Frog bikes?[/quote]
Just got a Frog bike for daughter. Very nice!


----------



## hobbitonabike (9 Apr 2013)

Ok and the basis of weight, which is mini me's favourite and our choice we have ordered and Islabike. Mini me is very excited and quite frankly so am I lol.


----------



## hobbitonabike (9 Apr 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Ok and the basis of weight, which is mini me's favourite and our choice we have ordered and Islabike. Mini me is very excited and quite frankly so am I lol.


I have just realised how many typo's there are in this message!! Terrible lol


----------



## TimCosten (12 Apr 2013)

I've got one for sale on the CTC website at the moment.

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=74576

Long way from you though.


----------



## hobbitonabike (12 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the thought but it is a loooong way from us lol.


----------

